# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vergroot hart

## bea48

Ik heb een vergroot hart .
Dat weet ik al 2 jaar .
Ik heb verder nergens last van niet benauwd enz .
Nu wil de internist (omda het van die vergroting te sprake kwam) me naar de cardioloog hebben , en ga ik me dus nu zorgen maken .
Mijn vraag is nu kan een vergroot echt kwaad ?Kan het zijn dat er wat aan de hand is ?

Gr Bea

----------


## snipper

Hoi Bea,

Ik heb dit voor je gevonden op http://www.e-gezondheid.be/nl/ziekte...70-890-art.htm

_Als een röntgenfoto van de borstkas een vergroot hart toont, kan dat wijzen op hartinsufficiëntie (gevorderde vorm). Met een echocardiografie kan men de pompwerking van het hart precies meten en eventueel de oorzaak ervan achterhalen (bijv. een vernauwing van de aortaklep). Met een elektrocardiogram (ECG) en een Holter-monitoring (24-uurs ECG) kan men ritmestoornissen opsporen die de oorzaak kunnen zijn van de hartinsufficiëntie. Deze onderzoeken doen geen pijn en kunnen poliklinisch worden uitgevoerd.


Welke is de behandeling?

Om de hartarbeid te verminderen, wordt aanbevolen te rusten als u aan hartinsufficiëntie lijdt. Een zoutarm dieet is aangewezen om het bloedvolume te verminderen en het hart te verlichten. Zout oefent immers een osmotische kracht uit (trekt water aan) en verhoogt zo het circulerende bloedvolume.
Er worden geneesmiddelen gegeven om het vocht af te drijven (diuretica), de tonus van het hart te verhogen of de bloedvaten te verwijden om de hoeveelheid bloed die het hart bereikt, te verminderen en om de weerstand tegen het uitpompen van het bloed te verlagen._


Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze informatie hebt. Gelukkig kunnen ze tegenwoordig heel veel dingen goed behandelen!

Ik wens je in ieder geval veel succes!

----------


## bea48

Zo hier schrik ik dus best wel van , ben blij dat ik over 2 weken er terechtkan.

Gr Bea

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Bea!!!
Hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt!

Warme groet,Agnes

----------


## bea48

Zijn hier ook mensen die net als ik een vergroot hart hebben ??
En die me er wat meer over kunnen vertellen uit eigen ervaringen?

Gr Bea

----------


## bea48

Ik ben inmiddels bij de cardioloog geweest tot nu toe niks gevonden .Hart filmpje zag er normaal uit ook bij lichamelijk onderzoek geen gb op mijn bloeddruk na 160/105.
Ik krijg nog een echo en ct scan van het hart .

Gr Bea

----------


## bea48

Vandaag de uitslag gekregen van de echo en de scan van het hart ,Het zag er allemaal gelukkig goed uit geen verdikte hartspier of andere enge dingen.
Heb alleen iets verkalkingen in het hart de score van kalk was 8 de boven grens is 400 .
Dus dat valt wel mee , maar moet er wel zorg voor dragen dat mijn bloeddruk stabiel blijft oppassen met zout en sporten nou dat zijn dingen die ik al heeeeeel lang doe.
Nu heb ik nog wel een paar vragen .
kan ik er nu voor zorgen dat die verkalking niet verder gaat dus stil blijft staan?? En als het verder gaat hoesnel kan dat gaan dan ??

Gr bea

----------


## maureen60

> Zijn hier ook mensen die net als ik een vergroot hart hebben ??
> En die me er wat meer over kunnen vertellen uit eigen ervaringen?
> 
> Gr Bea


Hallo,

Ik ben er net achter gekomen dat ik ook een vergroot hart heb dat is gekomen omdat een paar weken terug ik het gevoel had dat mijn hart uit mijn lijf wilde springen en ik had een drukkend gevoel tussen mijn borsten.
Ik ben opgehaald thuis met de ambu en toen moest er dus een foto gemaakt worden en daaruit bleek dat ik een vergroot hart heb. Ik moet in Januari terug komen en dan hoor ik meer.
Ik heb het nog wel een paar keer gehad dat mijn hart op hol sloeg, maar heb er verder geen acht op geslagen, anders had een ze wel in het ziekenhuis verteld als ik het nog een keer zou krijgen meteen moest bellen of zo. en dat is niet gebeurd. dus..... Mijn dochter zegt dat ik het maar op moet schrijven wanneer ik het wel en niet krijg ga ik dat dan maar doen. En in Januari moet ik voor dat ik naar de cardioloog ga een week eerder nuchter bloed prikken en waarvoor dat is weet ik dus ook niet
Ik hou je op de hoogte
Met vr gr Maureen

----------

